# A great hello



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello,I am Katie happily married to my husband "J" for 19 years and will be 20 in January.James and I have been together since I was 14 and he was 16 and we have 4 kids together as well whom are 20,17,15 and 13 years old."J" has known I was the one for him and loves me for who I am.Plus he does treat me right and never has never laid a hand on me.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Welcome!

Never lain a hand on you in anger is a very good thing in today's reactive world...

"When you look for the good in others, you discover the good in yourself".


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Did he marry you because you were pregnant?


----------



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

Plus he does not make fun of my disability,a below the knee amputee from a shot gun accident caused by my dad when I was 12 years old.My right leg was amputated below the knee and "J" sees me as a normal wife in his life


----------



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Did he marry you because you were pregnant?


No,he knew our kids and us needed to stay together as a family.Great thing was I did graduate from high school and he knew my education was important at the time


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Statistically you are at higher risk for marriage problems in the next 4 years. 

40ish. Married very young. Empty nesters. Never stop working on the marriage. Keep the mid life crisis away.

Btw, go back and edit out his name. Just call him "J".


----------



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

We are doing well and I turn 38 next week Monday."J" and I plan to stay together for the rest of our life.He turns 40 next month.We keep on improving the marriage every day.Our sex life is still great."J" did recently see his doctor and found out his t levels were low.On medication for it now


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome!

Hopefully you can help others with your experience at a successful marriage.


----------

